# TiVo HD lifetime with hardware upgrades



## djl25 (May 26, 2005)

I'm selling a TiVo HD DVR with lifetime service that has significant upgrades. 

1 TB hard drive
Replacement power supply and fan
Prom modification
Serial interface 
This unit is on the latest version of the TiVo software. It has been well cared-for, and is from a smoke-free home. Comes with lighted remote.

See auction on eBay


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

The added serial interface is very useful; I'd suggest to potential buyers that is a big deal and adds much value to this particular item.

All in all this is still a very useful Tivo, in many respects superior to any current model.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

djl25 said:


> See auction on eBay


Still "out there"?


----------

